# Update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As you know I was to leave last December and yet still I am here.
I have now bought myself an apartment in Spain and will be moving there to live no later than May and hopefully maybe earlier regardless if they have someone for my position or not. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> As you know I was to leave last December and yet still I am here.
> I have now bought myself an apartment in Spain and will be moving there to live no later than May and hopefully maybe earlier regardless if they have someone for my position or not. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


good i'm glad for you.

To be honest reading your posts i get the feeling you got fed up with this place. Has it got worse over the years here?

I was here when i was a teen for my dads jon and we are talking early 90s and it was a lot different then, imho much better at least regarding the people.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I loved working here when I first came... now after many years I freely admit to becoming intolerant to the way things are just accepted and the excuse being this is Egypt.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

well done. Mabrook!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a text from a friend who was down in Sharm on holiday.. the text read

Holiday almost finished.. I don't know if I will be back, on one hand I love Egypt and on the other I hate it..

Could have been me sending the text


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations with your decision and your apartment!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a text from a friend who was down in Sharm on holiday.. the text read
> 
> Holiday almost finished.. I don't know if I will be back, on one hand I love Egypt and on the other I hate it..
> 
> Could have been me sending the text


That was my feelings as well.....i returned to Egypt after six months as could not settle in UK......two or three days after arriving i was starting to think why the hell have i returned to Egypt....three weeks later i was on a flight home 

Bet you can't wait to get to your new home....at least you know you are on the count down now.....good luck Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh the anticipation is killing me. I just love Amazon as they will deliver to Spain.. I have today bought duvets, cover, clocks, towels, sheets.. in fact anything that Amazon will deliver to Spain I have bought it.. told you I was bored.. I am still bored but now I am poor and bored .lol


----------



## mekado (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Maiden about that you are tired from staying in Egypt.However I must tell you that Egypt is changing as you already must have seen and the word "this is Egypt" is going to have another meaning very soon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mekado said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Maiden about that you are tired from staying in Egypt.However I must tell you that Egypt is changing as you already must have seen and the word "this is Egypt" is going to have another meaning very soon




I know Egypt is changing but it is impossible to change overnight.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh the anticipation is killing me. I just love Amazon as they will deliver to Spain.. I have today bought duvets, cover, clocks, towels, sheets.. in fact anything that Amazon will deliver to Spain I have bought it.. told you I was bored.. I am still bored but now I am poor and bored .lol


Good on u.....i would be doing exactly the same.....but are you shipping your stuff over there .....i left all my household goods in egypt,so some egyptian will think they have had manna from heaven


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mekado said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Maiden about that you are tired from staying in Egypt.However I must tell you that Egypt is changing as you already must have seen and the word "this is Egypt" is going to have another meaning very soon


Insha'allah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Good on u.....i would be doing exactly the same.....but are you shipping your stuff over there .....i left all my household goods in egypt,so some egyptian will think they have had manna from heaven




No I dout I will ship anything over..my apartment is furnished although I have bought some beautiful rugs the shipping cost might outweigh the price of a new ones.
I have a couple of houses in France which are furnished so I am having the furniture
from there sent to Spain (it's been 7 years since I have been there) and I will then sell those houses, but I will need new bedding etc, the mice may have moved in and taken up residence in my linen cupboard


----------

